
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory and You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - haboutnnah
https://medium.com/@jdan/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558
======
joshstrange
@Dang can we get a (2016) tag on this? Also people this is satire... You can
read any of the past discussions here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12251162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12251162)
[6 comments, 2 years ago]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789)
[8 comments, 2 years ago]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300157)
[13 comments, 2 years ago]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13379750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13379750)
[1 comment, 2 years ago]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14048958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14048958)
[5 comments, 1 year ago]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17444962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17444962)
[1 comment, 3 months ago]

PS: If you like this article you will probably like this one: "Harvesting
credit card numbers and passwords from websites"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575)
[123 comments, 2 months ago]

------
sAbakumoff
express does not have dependency on yummy
[https://github.com/expressjs/express/blob/master/package.jso...](https://github.com/expressjs/express/blob/master/package.json)

------
implying
I can't even tell... Is this satire?

~~~
w4tson
Pretty sure it is. But if it was any less ridiculous I could have been
convinced otherwise

------
wmu
The title might look like a clickbait, but the article is interesting and well
written. :)

------
Rowern
This issue is from 2016...

------
liamkinne
This guy is great to follow on twitter (lots of funny stuff), but recently
he's started rambling on about how twitter is "full of Nazis" which gets a bit
annoying.

